# When are you getting?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Mr O,

Any ideas when Lehm Clay II and Tyre Preserve are due in as it's payday friday   

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Hi Mr O,
> 
> Any ideas when Lehm Clay II and Tyre Preserve are due in as it's payday friday
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Lehm Clay is on the way to Zymol at the moment and should be with us in the next week

Tyre Preserve should be a couple of days too...

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool,

Cheers Johnny :thumb:


----------

